# Spanish Landlords & Tenants With Dogs



## Il Buono (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, when we make our move to Spain we will be renting to begin with. We have 3 dogs, so I was wondering how Spanish landlords in general, feel about tenants with dogs.

We will be looking to rent a house/villa and was wondering if there would be a problem i.e. would the number of landlords not wishing to rent to tenants with dogs be high or low?

TIA.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In my experience, landlords are far more accepting of pets, probably because there are no carpets etc. There are a few landlords who dont want pets in the house and keeping dogs outside is more acceptable in Spain and there are also a few who will state "no dogs/pets" atall, but not as many as the UK. 

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If we rented ours on contract, the conditions would be, no smoking, no children, no pets especially dogs.


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Good morning Hepa:

Dunn already knowed that, didn't take long to get it! Afterall !I am psychic! 

Seriously though, I will also not rent our homes to children, smokers or people with pets, Children are messy, dirty, destructive, (We have 4 of those + the Grandchildren) cats ruin the carpets and blinds, dogs destroy yards, walls, they smell and chew and dig everything, Parrots eat the framework. !Because of the owners not the animals!

Now, I have bred, raised and trained German Shepherds 40 + years. Love, love, love dogs. Retired a few weeks ago sold my last gorgeous black male (very difficult to do, but his new home is perfect) sold him so we could travel and not worry about this beautiful dog being locked up or abused. Too difficult to travel with a 90 pound dog. We will now arrive into Spain with a little tiny French Bulldog (my only dog left) We will travel around with her and hope to find Landlords that will accept her. The only way to prove you are a good tenant is to have the opportunity to show that you are clean, quiet and responsible. 

I am like Tia, hoping to find landlords accepting of my wonderful, clean, very quiet dog. Can't beat those doggy kisses and faithfulness.

Whisperer


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Dogs*

I rent a 5 bedroom/4 bathroom house near Toledo. I have 4 dogs and 2 cats and I have never had a problem renting, yes, you have to keep on top of the poo but have you smelt the wiff from some humans in the queue at the supermarket? I know which I prefer !!


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

*Dogs Rule!*

You are guaranteed to easily find numerous properties in Spain, available for long term rental, where pets are accepted. 

You will also find that your dog can accompany you on your travels with ease, including to many locations you would not think likely! For example just this week I came across a lovely Boxer in the bank and a cute French Bulldog in the town hall!


_
Heaven goes by favor; if it went by merit, you would stay out and your dog would go in._


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

V-Dog said:


> You are guaranteed to easily find numerous properties in Spain, available for long term rental, where pets are accepted.
> 
> You will also find that your dog can accompany you on your travels with ease, including to many locations you would not think likely! For example just this week I came across a lovely Boxer in the bank and a cute French Bulldog in the town hall!
> 
> ...



My current LL was dubious when I requested his permission to house a small dog...he ultimately gave in.

On moving in, I observed that every other maisonette, upper & lower, had at least one large dog, sometimes two.....the LL owns all the properties !!

I, now, have a delightful ' spanish' chihuauaha.....because of his size, I am able to take him anywhere, apart from food shops & no one raises as much as an eyebrow !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> My current LL was dubious when I requested his permission to house a small dog...he ultimately gave in.
> 
> On moving in, I observed that every other maisonette, upper & lower, had at least one large dog, sometimes two.....the LL owns all the properties !!
> 
> I, now, have a delightful ' spanish' chihuauaha.....because of his size, I am able to take him anywhere, apart from food shops & no one raises as much as an eyebrow !!


come to think of it, mine wasn't sure when I said we have two cats... now we have four....

he's resigned to it...


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you V-Dog:
Your reply eased the concerned about finding accommodation. Perhaps you can also give me some information regarding flights with dogs in cabin. 

Do you know which of the of the airlines is the best to fly with that accept small 18 pound dogs in the cabin from Madrid to Malaga and the Canary Islands?

Whisperer


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Whisperer said:


> Thank you V-Dog:
> Your reply eased the concerned about finding accommodation. Perhaps you can also give me some information regarding flights with dogs in cabin.
> 
> Do you know which of the of the airlines is the best to fly with that accept small 18 pound dogs in the cabin from Madrid to Malaga and the Canary Islands?
> ...


Glad to be of assistance!

I'm not exactly the best person to ask about flights when it comes to dogs, as I bought a motorhome to chauffeur / relocate mine in comfort! He wouldn't have it any other way and i'd still be stuck in the UK otherwise!!

However, I can point you in the direction of a website that has a Airline Pet Policy Info listed. Check out the link below. Hope this helps

Airline Pet Policies for flying with a Dog or Cat | PetTravel.com

_
The dog is a gentleman; I hope to go to his heaven, not man's._


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Slight diversion, apart from food shops if you have a quiet, well-behaved dog that isn't too large, most shops have no objection in Spain and, in fact, I was going to stand outside the door of the pharmacy and communicate through the open door but I was told to come in, dogs and all. Far cry from UK where even guide dogs have been excluded by some places.


----------



## Pablo-Alicante-Spain (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi! I am working for a real state and sometimes I have problems because landlords dont want pets. Sometimes can help leaving 2 months of deposit so they can feel confortable if your pets destroy furnitures and they can repair with that money (I had some bad experiencies with tenants that dont care for pets).


----------

